# 2 Way Radios/Walkie Talkies



## erosing (Apr 25, 2008)

Hey guys, I was wondering if anyone had some recommendations for 2 Way Radios/Walkie Talkies in the sub $100 total range. I need 2, but I'd love three or four .


----------



## mnfreelancer (Apr 25, 2008)

What are your goals with them (coverage area, size, battery etc.) Also sub $100 each or for the set. If you go with FRS don't expect too much - with communications gear you get what you pay for...


----------



## Grog12 (Apr 25, 2008)

Motorolla talk-abouts are the best cheap 2-ways I know of.

Please make sure you use the search function of this forum on 2 way radios if you intend on using them for *anything* but personal use.


----------



## erosing (Apr 25, 2008)

Coverage - A few miles max, mostly within 1.
Size - not a big factor.
Battery - Recharge pack is not preffered but I'll learn to live with it.
GMRS - Would be nice to have the option should I need to go that way eventually, but not mandatory.

I already checked the other threads for the liscencing info and usage limitations and what not, but these are mostly for personal use.


----------



## lieperjp (Apr 25, 2008)

We use the motorola talkabouts with headsets frequently - just make sure you can turn the VOX off - we just (inadvertently) bought some with VOX permanently on, and during choreography practice they just didn't work because the loud music turned them to "transmit" and we couldn't get the to turn off.


----------



## avkid (Apr 25, 2008)

If you buy anything with a rechargeable battery pack be prepared to replace them in about a year.
-
I own (10) Uniden two way radios, all the same model.
I paid around $275 for them total.(good online clearance deals)
-
I get a decent amount of use out of them, but I am now faced with the dilemma of either replacing the battery packs to the tune of $200 or buying new.
It's not a fun place to be.


----------



## erosing (Apr 25, 2008)

Just an Update, I bought 2 Talkabout t9500xlr 2way radios, FRS/GMRS, both alkaline and recharge pack acceptable.


----------



## mbenonis (Apr 25, 2008)

Please remember that you cannot legally use the GMRS frequencies without a GMRS license - and GMRS is not legal to use for business use, only communication between members of an immediate family or other licensed GMRS users. You can, however, use the FRS frequencies, although you have to use low power for them (maximum 500 mW of power).


----------



## avkid (Apr 25, 2008)

Note that I did not specify bands.


----------



## mbenonis (Apr 26, 2008)

My last comment was directed at Arez. 

It may be worth looking into used High-Band VHF (150 MHz) commercial radios that can be programed for MURS frequencies. MURS, or the Multi-Use Radio Service, is an unlicensed radio service in the US that allows for two watts of output power, and at VHF frequencies this will offer slightly better range than the same two watts at UHF (and much better coverage than FRS radios will ever have). See this Wikipedia article for more information:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multi-Use_Radio_Service


----------

